# Males that revert to female..



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 15, 2012)

when i was on Overgrow.com i was gifted a bunch of sweetooth beans from a grower there.. he was from wissconsin.. when i poped the beans i got both normal sexes male female.. i found the males i wanted to use and put them in a garbage can to with a clear 7 ml plastic for a cover to let the males fully bloom..  one of the males full blown with flowers ends up reverting back to female..

 I also gave some of the beans to my unko/grow partner.. he had a male from that batch of seeds do the same thing... I killed my males that did that.. he didnt he let them totaly revert seed themself then die in the pot.. the seeds that fell from the reversed male plant sprouted all up in the pot with in a few weeks of the plant dyin... the sprouts came out male and female.. we ended up getting rid of Sweetooth cause of that to me a hermie is a hermie..

 just curious to see what may have caused that..and if the seeds from a reverted male can be worked with-with out worrying if its going to herm..
 i guess my question is what would make a strain do that?? is that common?? will the off spring carry that reverse male trait?? or was it enviroment that caused this to happen?? 

It early and my day off ... always wanted to get some other growers/breeders take on reverse males.. specialy after reading about Cheese#1

Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 15, 2012)

:confused2: Sorry squidy my good friend yual on yur own with this one. Way out my legue and i knows it. Good luck with yur quest fur knowledge though, they are always fun journeys to braoden mind and wisdom.

BWD


----------



## Hick (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm with you squiddy..  tho' I do think it would be of a different hormonal make up/balance, a 'hermie is still a hermy'  It isn't common, and it isn't a _'miracle of nature'_ IMO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2012)

Im thinking Hem as well...I have had it a couple times where MAle starts out then week 4 Hairs start throwing out...IMO..Not just females go herm...


take care and be safe


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 16, 2012)

Mahalo Hick and 4u2smOke.. 

Yeah for sure herm. actually had this happen with 2 different strains that was made in Wissconsin and Upstate New York.. i thought for awhile enviroment but wasnt taking no chances.. usually strains that come here take a few grows to aclimatize and get used to being so close to the equator now and that Hawaiian sunshine .

 Do you guys know anything about using Floral (spelling) to reverse males?? i was given a Floral, the idea behind floral is to self a male basicly..  which basicly is like the reverted males.. you take a male let it start to flower , hit it the bottom branches .. let top pollenate bottoms.. I tryed using floral on a Molokai IBL male once.. i just ended up burning the plant .. which im greatful for now...  :giggle:  i still see it as a herm.. male or female that changes sex



Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2012)

its a herm. 

In genetics you have: 
100% male/0% Female
75% male/25% Female
50/50
25% Male/75% Female
0%Male/100% Female

Something about dihybrid crosses and the phenotypes they exhibit as proved by Gregor Mendel (8th grade ~15 years ago so dont quote me without doing your own research). :bong:

In marijuana me are looking for 100% male or 100% female. When crossed (bred) they will exhibit the purest of X/Y traits and the least diversity between sexes. 

If it shows both sexes at anytime, its a herm. NO If's And's or Buts's...we look at phenotype to determine genotype. If it shows male and female, the genes are FUBAR'd.

my 2cents


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 16, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> its a herm.
> 
> In genetics you have:
> 100% male/0% Female
> ...


 

 OGK well put.. thanks for your 02...  i dont work with herms or revert with chemicals.. there was a time i was just intrested in it.. and then had them sweetooth revert .. so i tryed simply cause i was gifted an expensive bottle of the stuff. and wanted to see what would happen..  on OG there was all kinda arguments about using Floral on males.. some believed it was a short cut to a IBL... I believe its a fast route to hermie.... and am glad the one time i tryed i failed.. sometimes failure can be your best learning experience... i understand the mendel theroy a little and im in no way a scientific word type i wish i could spell..lol 



Aloha
SquidyP

:48: thanks again


----------



## getnasty (Apr 29, 2012)

This is what happened on my male... the one I finished cutting this morning. Noticed white hairs growing from between some of the clusters. :O glad I ditched the pollen/bag.


-nasty


----------

